# LG-V900 Europe ALL-RELEVANT-FILES



## MasterDuke (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

the stroy beings with my bricked LG-V900, that was I get from my university for home projects. sorry for my english.

I flashed the wrong resotre-files and the baseband and the most functions bricked.

No stuff in the internet.....

On yesterday evening I had extracted the NVFLASH Files from the original LG AP-BIN-Firmware and on 3.0 I grabbed an OTA-Incremental-Update for 10ve. This update includes f.e. the original radio-img file for the V900.

Badly at the next time, I don't have enough time to spend on continous development...based on these files, we can build an radio-fix-zip for the CWM and unlock the bootloader for 3.1.

I can't make a full restore, failure with add bootloader in bct-table. Can anyone help? I think the odmdata changed, isn't it?

gr33tz

duke

NV-FLASH-BACKUP:
http://dfiles.eu/files/yqcgsmw9z
http://uploaded.net/file/0q3xjxt2

V10E-OTA:
http://dfiles.eu/files/pj7delpxe
http://uploaded.net/file/dhmrde74


----------



## secret28 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well there. I want to thank the Member MasterDuke (OP) for the work they did to bring the LG V900 back to life completely. I also want to let congratulations the RootzWiki forum for its success.


----------



## MasterDuke (Jun 17, 2013)

no problem


----------



## secret28 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello restored successfully lg v900 to v3.1
Procedure as follows: Download flash files for LG V900 this post-http://rootzwiki.com...d-if-u-need-it/
Download (v900_restore.zip) and replace the files (v900_restore.zip) for these (NV-FLASH-BACKUP) except v900.bct; partition.txt and renamed part7_gpi.img to part7_gp1.img and part8_app.img to system.img.
Then I started _restore.cmd via NVFLASH.
After the flash had not yet recovered the 3G modem, but soon afterwards the LG V900 Tablet asked to upgrade to the Android system V3.1, then did the update which contained radio to V900.
That done, I have LG v900 fully restored with Android system V3.1 and baseband now restored.
Now I have a doubt, what is LGV900_EU_v10e_final2_signed_ota_update_full.zip if I can not flash via clockowckmod gives me error when I attempt to apdate.
I think that what I said is not the right way to stock v900, but if some user help build a "flash.cfg" right to V900, could be made a stock for LG V900 via nvflash.
It only remains to wait for the help of a member.
I apologize for the English.


----------

